# 6 year old stuck in hot air balloon in Colorado. OMG.



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

I am watching HLN right now and there is a hot air-balloon over Denver, Colorado. 

I don't have any sites that have info but here is what they are saying....

The family was making a homemade hot air-balloon, and the two boys were playing in it (parents didn't realize it) and they started filling the balloon with helium. The balloon is 700 feet in the air and one of the boys still may be inside. The balloon is 20 ft by 5 ft and dome shaped. 

No one knows how they will get it down. I keep my fingers crossed........

Any info post here, I'm interested.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 15, 2009)

How old are the boys?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Not making light of the situation and maybe it's just me, but your just asking for trouble by having a hot air balloon tethered to your home and then have young children hanging around it.
Hope all turns out well, I'm sure the young man is probably terrified, or having the time of his life?
I read the boy that is thought to be inside is 6 years old.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

6 year old and it JUST landed they are looking to see if the boy is in it or if he fell earlier.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope he doesn't suffer hypothermia.

My first reaction is SHOOT IT!! Now before our international brethren roll their eyes on my "typical American response", just think about it. Time is of the essence and a small hole might avert a tradgedy in the making.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is some more info:

Boy, 6, floats away in homemade balloon in Colo. - Yahoo! News


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

It seems that he is not inside the ballon, he had to of fallen....  

Thanks Adler appreciate it


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh say it isn't so...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 15, 2009)

Watching it on the news, seems the boy was not found in the ballon. Hope he wasn't in there to begin with.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wouldn't that be a wonderful outcome. But you have to then ask where he went for 2 hours while, surely, scores of rescue personnel are swarming his house.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Wouldn't that be a wonderful outcome. But you have to then ask where he went for 2 hours while, surely, scores of rescue personnel are swarming his house.



So true..

They are suspecting one of 2 things. 

He fell out at a low altitude and MAY be OK

or..

He feel out at a high altitude and isn't ok.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Or, the older sibling is telling a tall tale about seeing him get into it in the first place? Wouldn't be the first time a child made something up to try to get out of trouble.
Whatever happened I hope he is found OK.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea, maybe Matt, he is hiding because he thinks he is in trouble  

I know if I were his age I probably would.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks as if the family actually appeared on the US TV Show "Wife Swap". 
Reports: Missing ‘balloon boy’ Falcon Heene was in ‘Wife Swap’ family Entertainment


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh Jeez... why does there always have to be more to the story. Wonder what else is going to come out about these folks.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

The father has been on the news before to show his theories about the planets and weather.........gosh, just keeps gettin worse.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

I read he is an ex-weather forcaster, and is now a stormchaser and scientist.
Makes one hope this is just not a big publicity stunt for something? Hopefully the missing child was just over to a friend house and no one knew of his whereabouts.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea. Most new channels are not covering, well covering other things. HLN is the only one still covering it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2009)

As of 6:00 PM ET, Nothing confirmed on the story yet except that the balloon came down without the boy in it. 

Boy still missing.

Strange!

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Now there saying he is found!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep. He was found at home (garage attic?) hiding.

Thanks God he's OK.

Still a very strange story! More to come I guess.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea, my dad (police officer) says this is where missing kids often are found, thinking they are in trouble


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank God he's safe.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to hear he was found and is OK. Sounds like he was hiding in a box in the Attic.
Local talk radio show was talking about the family tonight. Parents are evidently storm chasers and once filmed themselves along with children driving through a Hurrican in order to get into the eye of it.
Another video they state is out on the net is of the Children spoofing a Rap video, complete with F-Bombs and a "bathroom scene" that made the people at the radio stations jaws drop. Must have been pretty bad.
Sounds like the two videos are readily available on the internet?
Sounds like a fine job of parenting all around if you askk me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea. Almost makes you wonder if it all was a publicity stunt.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 15, 2009)

It's good to hear he is OK.
No matter how bad we think they are as parents they seemed genuinely concerned about it.

I remember when I was around 6 our neighbors son who was around the same age burned down their house.
He was in a closet playing with matches and got a fire started.
They thought initially he had perished in the fire but found him a couple of hours later hiding in the woods behind the house.
He knew he was going to be punished and didn't want to be found.


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep on both spots, Buck and Cavu. I don't give a rip about the Ahole parents when it comes to a 6yo.

I too remember as a young boy. A boy about 6 down the street took a lantern into a tent in his front yard, knocked it over and burned to death.

I'm truly happy for Falcon (the little boy's name). May he be blessed. And may his parents get help.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh... and B-17? You called it dude. He was hiding.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 16, 2009)

I think that is generally what happens when dumbasses have kids. Poor little boy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2009)

Good thing the kid is safe...no matter what the outcome might be for the parents...

The one thing I was watching with interest earlier, was how close that mylar balloon was getting to those high-tension wires...on a number of occasions.

Wanna talk about news in the making? That would have been a sight, although at the time I was hoping for a miss, because I thought the boy was still aboard...


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Interesting interview
I had a feeling they were a little fond of media attention...

While world worried, 'balloon boy' was safe in attic - CNN.com


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm very happy the boy is safe, really upset me for a while when the balloon was found empty. At the same time, I cannot help but wonder if the family is going to receive a bill for the costs of the rescue operations?


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just glad the lad is ok.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2009)

If this was a publicity stunt, I hope the county gives the parents a nice bill for all the emergency services that went into action, along with the Army for lending a blackhawk.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 16, 2009)

This may shed more light, or just add more confusion.
Morning after: Balloon boy gets sick twice on TV - Yahoo! News


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 16, 2009)

The plot thickens.....

Storm-Chasing Father of 'Balloon Boy' at Center of New Storm - FOXNews.com

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 16, 2009)

My 2 cents guys.

I was listening to a radio talk show yesterday while on this was going on, and they were pretty much covering this story as up to the minute as could be. One caller who called himself a expert ballooner, called into the show said the boy could not be in the balloon as the balloon was too small to even lift the 6 year old. He gave a figure of it taking 8 cubic feet of helium to life 1 pound, and he roughly figured this balloon has enough room for 125 cubic feet of gas. He gave his opinion that the boy was not in the balloon, and he was proved right. If this guy was a so called, self labeled "amateur scientist", if the 20 year ballooning veteran's figures about requiring 8 cubic feet to lift 1 pound are true, you would think this guy (the father) being a "scientist" would have researched enough to know this formula as well. I think he is a media whore just looking for some attention.

Now what makes me think this was all a scam or a attempt to get some publicity is that the boy slipped up in a interview and when his dad asked him why he did not come down out of hiding when they were calling his name, the boy responded to his dad with, "You said we were doing this for the show!". Dad was apparently quite taken aback, and lost his composure. When questioned about asking his boy what he meant with the comment, the father's tone quickly became defensive and he was suddenly outraged at Wolf Blitzer, and was irrate that after all the family had just gone through that they would be questioned about this.


----------



## muller (Oct 16, 2009)

What i'd like to know is how do you fly a helium filled research gathering saucer into the center of a hurricane?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2009)

This all seems real fishy to me. Seems like the Dad is up to something...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 16, 2009)

Agreed, but, this isn't related to me thinking it's fishy but why weren't the parents interviewed during the 2 hours the balloon was flying? Just a question.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 16, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> ...why weren't the parents interviewed during the 2 hours the balloon was flying? Just a question.


I think that's called 'pressing needs' and which was most, at the time


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh, I see, thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 16, 2009)

Story doesn't make sense....

The father said the boys told him that the kid floated away in the ballon..

They just released a video showing the dad and the kids in the backyard with the balloon and letting it go....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2009)

I called it!


muller, I was thinking the exact same thing about sending a balloon into a hurricane.


----------



## Butters (Oct 16, 2009)

It seems to me that the real lesson to take from this bizarre episode is that giant helium balloons, like giant snakes, need to be kept away from small children. 

JL


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Butters said:


> It seems to me that the real lesson to take from this bizarre episode is that giant helium balloons, like giant snakes, need to be kept away from small children.
> 
> JL


 Also like to add Michael Jackson and Gary Glitter in there too Butters!


----------



## Butters (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think the kiddies need to worry about MJ anymore. 

Unless that 'Thriller' video is really a documentary!

JL


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good point!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

Butters said:


> It seems to me that the real lesson to take from this bizarre episode is that giant helium balloons, like giant snakes, need to be kept away from small children.
> 
> JL





Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

CNN just reported the sheriff states charges are expected to be filed against the dad.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

His Visa/Mastercard is going to be maxed out if they are charging him... 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

I actually laughed at that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I just saw another interview with Blitzer. The dad got pretty upset and afterwords they reported that charges are being filed.


----------



## kgambit (Oct 18, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah I just saw another interview with Blitzer. The dad got pretty upset and afterwords they reported that charges are being filed.



Sheriff wasn't bluffing:

Sheriff: Charges will be filed in balloon saga - Yahoo! News


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

kgambit said:


> Sheriff wasn't bluffing:
> 
> Sheriff: Charges will be filed in balloon saga - Yahoo! News



Good.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 18, 2009)

Hit 'em with the book.....a biiiiig book. Make it heavy. Drop from great height. Repeatedly. I mean, seriously...this guy tied up how many emergency assets for how many hours, just to get his mug on TV?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2009)

Couldn't agree more RA. Nail this attention whore with a HUGE fine. Make him pay for all the rescue squad's.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 18, 2009)

The last I heard all they could charge him with was a misdemeanor.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, he wasted my time and I was genuinely afraid and stayed glued to my TV........

So I hope he gets charged and pays for EVERYTHING


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

[email protected]!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 19, 2009)

When I was stationed in Hawaii back in the 90's, a stuck hiker requiring airlift out would get slapped with a $20,000 bill (or more, depending on location). For one helicopter. Thank the Lord that nothing serious happened while this guy was tying up resources, but I still think he should be hit for a very sizable chunk of cash (well into the 6-digit range) for sending them on a wild-goose chase. Then put him in General Population and tell everyone he's a virgin, but willing to learn. Just cuz he ticked me off.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I heard that the Sheriff was going to consult with all state and federal agencies to see what this joker can be charged with. Apparently they are going for the largest and most serious charges they can throw at him. I am sure he will be paying compensation for all the expense of all aircraft and personnel involved.


----------



## Velius (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's some more on the story...

Documents: 'Balloon boy' dad had hoax in mind, wife says - CNN.com

This says it all...

"Mayumi Heene told Larimer County investigators that she and her husband, Richard Heene, knew that their 6-year-old son Falcon was hiding at their Fort Collins home the entire time, even as police and military scrambled to search for the boy"


----------



## Velius (Dec 23, 2009)

I know it happened a while back but I thought you guys would get a small kick from this.

Looks like the Heenes' are finally getting the full force of the law; the parents of the "balloon boy" are to be imprisoned (can't tell if it's 30 or 90 days for the father, but the mother's sentence is for 20 days)). The bill for the "rescue" effort comes to about $43,000 in combined fines for the FAA, damages to the field where the balloon landed, two National Guard helicopters, and from local law enforcement agencies. 

?Balloon boy' dad to spend 30 days in jail - Crime courts- msnbc.com
12-23-09


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2009)

All right! Nice to see this moron get what was coming to him!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> All right! Nice to see this moron get what was coming to him!



I agree, but they will probably write a book or go on the talk show circuit and make a more than enough money to pay for thier acts. Hopefully the law will prohibit this from happening.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 23, 2009)

Paybacks a b!tch, and expensive too!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

per the AP:

_Richard Heene was sentenced to 90 days in jail, including 60 days of work release that will let him pursue his job as a construction contractor while serving his time. His wife, Mayumi, was sentenced to 20 days in jail."

The Heenes' probation will be revoked if they are found to be profiting from any book, TV, movie or other deals related to the stunt._

and the bonus:

_Chief Deputy District Attorney Andrew Lewis also asked for full restitution to reimburse authorities for the cost of investigating the hoax — an amount that could exceed $50,000._

NICE!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Guess justice isn't quite dead yet, after all!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2009)

I feel sorry for his kids.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry for the kids too...but the Parents need to be taught a lesson...got off light I think!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

There's the American justice system at it's finest


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2009)

It would have been strange had he been able to make anything from this, as the original crime was to defraud essentially.

Good to see a proper retribution has been served. But I also feel sorry for those kids, ripping parents


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 24, 2009)

This is well deserved, for the most important reason of all. For this scumbag putting his kids through all this for his personal gain and ego. His kids may never be able to escape this the rest of their lives and may come to resent their dad!


----------

